# Trailer problems



## Inshorefisherman (Aug 21, 2015)

So we're in the process of buying a boat and the trailer is in pretty bad condition. Can it be patched or should I ditch it? A new one is $900 so I have to weigh my options, thanks guys! (Unsure where to post this so if it's wrong, can a mod please move it)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

find the nearest ditch......or spend $900.00 fixing that one.


----------



## Inshorefisherman (Aug 21, 2015)

So a new trailer it is then. It seems like the cleaner the boat, the worse the trailer


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Inshorefisherman said:


> So a new trailer it is then. It seems like the cleaner the boat, the worse the trailer


Unsafe IMHO. Bargaining chip.


----------



## Inshorefisherman (Aug 21, 2015)

Used the trailer against the price and got him to pay for fixing the gel coat on the hull, buying a new 12 gallon gas tank, new bilge pump, and a few other odds and ends that I won't have to deal with. im happy with that, and I'll have a shiny new trailer


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Inshorefisherman said:


> Used the trailer against the price and got him to pay for fixing the gel coat on the hull, buying a new 12 gallon gas tank, new bilge pump, and a few other odds and ends that I won't have to deal with. im happy with that, and I'll have a shiny new trailer


Score! Post pix of first blood!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Post some pictures of the new boat

When I bought my boat in Naples everything that's was not aluminum was rusted through encluding the axel. I found a guy in Naples that rebuilt it but that was more than $900 so ditch it and go bright


----------



## Inshorefisherman (Aug 21, 2015)

Picking the boat up tomorrow, I'll post a few pics we got on the test run though. Man I love this boat, and I haven't even caught fish on it yet 
(Excuse my dad on the front)


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good job on the skiff and smart move on the new trailer!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love those Mitzi's and the color is great. Your gong to have some fun


----------

